# zoe died 2 hours ago



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

My little zoe died to night i cant believe i she was only a year old in October oh she was just a baby dont know what to do she had a really big fit vet did everything for her cant stop crying oh my god can still see her wee face she was just looking at me an she had a fit cant stop thinking about her dont even know what im doing on here just now my poor baby


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I do not have words to express.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of you in your time of loss....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG! What in the world happened? She had a seizure? Oh that's my worst nightmare. That is just devastating. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry at the loss of your Zoe. RIP little girl.


----------



## kayler00 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am SOOOO sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Fay, I am so so sorry for your loss. Hang in there sweetie, this is just the most sucky part of pet ownership! Please believe in the great Rainbow Bridge...and know that she is at peace now and not uncomfortable. 
We are sending you our hugs and much love...<3


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks dont even know why im sitting on this laptop cant go to bed cant sleep just crying all the time dont know what im doing its not going to get her back just keep seeing her wee face we could not help her my husband drove as fast as he could but i just new in the car she was going to die and when we got out she had a big fithey took her away in the vet they did try to get her back sorry for going on thanks


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad you did come to the forum. That's what we are here for. I'm soo-so sorry about Zoe. Did she have seizures before, or was this one the first? Sue


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's terrible! I'm SO sorry that happened.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Fay, 

Our hearts are really aching for you right now.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for what you had to go through. I am sorry for the loss of your dear baby.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

No her first one max is looking for her all over the house need to stop crying


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I'm so glad you did come to the forum. That's what we are here for. I'm soo-so sorry about Zoe. Did she have seizures before, or was this one the first? Sue


 no this was the the first one


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh so sorry! My heart goes out to you. I wish I 
could take the pain away. My hugs and prayers
are with you.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

How awful, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Iam so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Terribly sorry for your loss... =(


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Fay, I am sooooooo sorry. I got so much comfort from the members here when I lost my sweet Roxy as we can understand what you are going through. I am glad you came to us. Sending many (((hugs))) your way. R.I.P little Zoe.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks cant get zoe face out my head She had been sick at 8am this morning it was not a lot she was sleeping on my knee most of the day then at 5pm she was sick just a little bit i phoned the vet at 5 30 he said it was a tummy bug and i was to take her in at 10 30this morning wish i had just whent in with her why did i not take her she be here now got to stop crying


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Fay, I'm am so very sorry about your baby girl. I know from experience this is very hard. I also know from experience the second guessing you will do when you lose a beloved pet suddenly. Please don't if you can help yourself. You loved her and did everything that you felt was best for her at the time. The what ifs will only add to your hurting heart--you are a wonderful chi mama and you have a great support system here. Please say whatever your heart desires--we care and we hurt for you.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry!! Hugs and prayers to you.
RIP sweet Zoe.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you but i should have know she was very ill why did i not know this the look in her eyes just before she took the fit i will never forget the way she looked at me she was saying help me i ran to the car and she stoped breathing i was blowing into her mouth to get her to take a breath and she did but just as we got out the car she had really big fit she has never been unwell ive never had to take her to the vet this was the first time sorry for going on on just cant believe it going to go to bed and try to sleep and maybe this is a drean


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Zoe!!! My heart goes out to you!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi im so very sorry for your loss of your little one


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my God. So, so very sorry. I can't even imagine you grief! I am sitting here crying for you and your little Zoe. So incredibly sad. My heart goes out to you. Godspeed little Zoe.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how shocked and sad you must be...


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

My heart is breaking for your loss. Here is a poem, I hope it brings some comfort.

Please don't mourn for me
I am still here, though you don't see.
I am right by your side each night and day.
And within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I am always near.
I am everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I will never depart.
As long as you keep me in your heart.

I will never wander out of your sight.
I am the brightest star on a summer night.
I will never be beyond your reach.
I am the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I am the colourful leaves when Autumn's around.
And the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I am the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond.
The clear cool water in a quite pond.

I am the first blossom you'll see in the spring.
The first raindrop that April will bring.
I am the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine.
And you'll see that face in the moon is mine. 

When you start to think there is no one to love you.
You can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees
And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze. 
I am not the tears when you weep.
I am the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I am the smile you see on a babys face.
Just look look for me, I am everyplace.

Hugs and kisses Regina

And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Just make sure you don't blame yourself hun. It's so easy in times of grief to place blame and ask why something happened. It was out of your control, and you just need to know that she knew she was loved and still knows she'll always be loved. 
She's still with you. Animals are sent to us to teach us how to love and teach us how to learn. Each of us, including our furry family members, has a body and a soul. Our bodies are like a lease-vehicle. When our lease is up, our soul (driver) goes on. She's not gone sweetie. She's just different. She'll be watching over you and your family.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Im so very sorry for your loss, i know this pain very well and i am so very sorry! I cant express how sorry i am with words, please know that blaming yourself will do you no good at all, these things are never our faults. We all love our fur babies, and i can tell you loved zoe very much,  and again please dont blame yourself.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What Lacey says is so absolutely true, and by way of confirmation .... One Friday night right on Vet's closing time, I had to make an instant decision to have my Golden Retriever of 15 years put down when his eyes told me, "It's time Mom, now" - I rang & demanded they stay open another hour at least, happy to pay all their overtime, my boy was NOT going to be left over the w/end until they reopened. I also managed to get the pet funeral people to do an after hours call as well.

The length of their lives doesn't count, it's the love and quality that we give them during their time with us, just like the life you gave your angel. 

About 6 months later at 2.15am I was fully awakened at the very beginning of a "dream" of Mac talking to me in a flat green field filled with yellow and red flowers, a perfectly flat horizon and blue skies. He very animatedly thanked me for everything, told me he had a wonderful life and was happy as a lark, named other pets from my childhood (whose names I had long forgotten) that he was with, they were all there together. I went to the bathroom, convinced I was losing it and indulging myself in just wishful thinking. 

The next day one of the Volunteers where I was working came to me and said, "Oh, Mac came to me last night" - she'd met him maybe 3 times. I looked at her aghast and said, "Explain!" - she simply said she saw him in a field of red & yellow flowers, he was happy, beaming and smiling. When pressed for more info, everything she saw was the same as me although he didn't talk to her. Even more extraordinary, the timing was exact too, because she made a point of looking at the clock. Now, I cannot explain that, suffice it to say that I KNOW there is a rainbow where our pets go, are fully restored and made whole again, AND continue to watch over us in gratitude for the love we gave them ... until we meet again.

They go to that rainbow when it shines for them, not when we want it, and we're never ready or prepared for it. A sudden, inexplicable passing is emotionally crippling for us to come to terms with, but please know her intense look into your eyes was to show you how deeply she loved you, and to affirm the place you shared in each other's hearts nothing will ever erase. In cases like this, no amount of human intervention can stop our babies from following their rainbow, she'll be with you always in spirit, you will come to feel it.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry  RIP little Zoe  xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a terrible shock,i'm so very sorry."HUGS"


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry <3 You are in my thoughts. Good Night sweet Zoe <3


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

RIP :'( im sorry for your loss xxxxxxxx me and tillie send loads of love and hugs


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

**HUGS* to you.... so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So so sorry for you! Don't apologize for rambling on, on this forum! That's what we are all here for! And it helps with the healing process! Don't ever feel bad about talking about it!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats very sad, so sorry


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss..... RIP little Zoe.....

Maia and Bear send lots of chi hugs your way.....

You are in my thoughts and prayers.....

** HUGS**


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. RIP Sweetie :-(


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, i am so very sorry. I just looked at your album of Max and Zoe--she was so sweet and angelic.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh dear Fay, I'm so very sorry for your loss. What wonderful support you have
on this forum, what beautiful words were said. You are not alone, I'm here with
many others willing to listen, cry, talk, whatever you need. I was in a similar
place not long ago, it is still raw, but I slowly heal one day at a time, as will you.
I hope you take comfort in knowing that you gave Zoe a great life and shared
many wonderful memories. Hugs.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so sad for your loss of Zoe.. and will be lifting up prayers of comfort and healing for you. So many of us have felt the agony you are living through at this time, and want to support you in any way possible. Blessings to you and your family. Deb


----------



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

fayzoe said:


> My little zoe died to night i cant believe i she was only a year old in October oh she was just a baby dont know what to do she had a really big fit vet did everything for her cant stop crying oh my god can still see her wee face she was just looking at me an she had a fit cant stop thinking about her dont even know what im doing on here just now my poor baby


I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

im so sorry-the same thing happened to me years ago.i ended up getting a new pup right away.its not for everyone n doesnt replace a deceased pet but,for me,it helped.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very sad reading this, I'm so very sorry. You did the best you could, don't be so hard on yourself, she knew you loved her and wanted the best for her. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss.  I cant imagine wat your going through.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my how terrible..I am so sorry you are going through this...my thoughts are with you...pls take care of yourself


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh fay im so sorry to hear about wee zoe you must be devastated my heart is breaking for you soooooo sorry xxx (((hugs)))


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My heart and prayers go out for you and your family. It is so hard to lose our baby's. I have lost my share and hurts bad. This is why I want not going to get another dog after my Sissy passed last year but I did and have Amberleah lou lou she helps with the pain. Give it sometime we are here for you.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Fay sweetie, how are you holding up?


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry ''HUGS'' x
RIP little Zoe x x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

had you in mind, i hope you are doing ok, hugs to you hope 2 see u online soon


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am *so* sorry, I couldn't even imagine what you are going through. Zoe was only a month older than my girls.. and I can't even begin to imagine how hard it would be to lose either of them.. :crybaby:


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet. 

:hugs:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Faye:
I too am sorry to hear of your loss little fur kid.
I know the pain/hurt/tears/loss is really tough right
now. Bless your heart, hoping you feel better soon
and comfort/peace as only Jesus can give us.
Sometimes our pets pass on and we are not to blame,
it's just that way. Getting her to the vet sooner may not have
helped her situation.
(((Hugs Faye)))
Blessings.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss
RIP little Zoe x


----------

